

Stardock Report: Worst selling PC DLC earns more than almost any mobile app - throwaway2048
http://www.stardock.com/press/CustomerReports/Stardock2014.pdf?attachment.apsx

======
valarauca1
Thank you for posting this. I'm a huge Sins of a Solar empire fan, I really
encourage anyone who's a fan of real time 4x's to give this game a try its
honestly one of the best on the market.

Sad to hear their isn't any sequel news. The overall lore was going in a very
interesting direction with the latest release.

:.:.:

Also on a side note SoSE has a huge user base, most their DLC for the game
actually ads a decent amount of content, and is regularly dirt cheap <$5. With
the games massive install/user base its not surprising paid DLC is one of
their biggest profit bases.

